# Is a pram necessary?



## 123laura

Hi. Thought I'd ask this question here as I know there are lots of babywearers. 

After being unable to purchase the pram I wanted before LO arrives, I have been thinking about just not bothering at all with a pram/pushchair. I already bought a babyhawk meitai and was planning on using this as much as possible (obviously I've never carried a baby before so I don't know how I'll get on but Im willing to try my best!).

I don't drive and today watched 4 mothers try to squeeze 4 pushchairs onto the bus at the same time and I totally panicked thinking that could be me! It just looked like so much hard work carting these massive things on and off buses - I can't afford one of those super lightweight amazing prams so that's out of the question too.

So my question to you ladies is this : Do any of you cope entirely without using a pram/pushchair since your LO was born? Are there any situations when a pushchair might be totally necessary even though you use a carrier often?

Thanks!


----------



## anothersquish

I havent yet once used my pram. I cant actually see me being in a situation where I NEED it either but Im keeping it just incase. I dont think if I have another I will buy/keep a pram but will get a stroller for 6 months+


----------



## xerinx

i have 2 prams but very rarely use them tbh i prefer wearing him its comfy and i like him being close to me xx


----------



## Kota

we bought a 2nd hand pram when i was pregnant which broke when he was 10wks old. In that time it got used about 5 times and each time we took the wrap anyway and he ended up in that so we were pushing an empty pram about. :lol: 

I also don't drive and live in london so rely on the buses to get me around, completely agree on the watching mums squeezing prams on buses, or missing buses all together cause there is no room, I just jump on and sit wherever I want. :)

I honestly can't think of a situation where I would *need* a pram and agree with squish, next time i'd not bother but get a stroller for 6+ months.


----------



## tiggercats

Since I bought my MT I've used my pram once shopping and hated it. We did use it at alton towers so 'Silly Nanny' had something to lean on (nanny not strong enough to carry due to having cancer lumps removed), I could go on a couple of rides and I had a uv cover and a rain cover for it.

So in answer to your question a pram isn't necessary.


----------



## Lu28

I didn't really start babywearing properly until she was about 6 months old and since then the pram has very rarely been used, mainly if she's been with the inlaws for the day. So my only real necessity is if you are asking someone to babysit as I personally don't think it's fair to expect them to wear your baby. But something cheap and cheerful would work then.


----------



## Rachel_C

I have a pram/pushchair and a babyhawk mei tai. I use the babyhawk whenever I pop out to the shops and if ever I'm going anywhere like Central London where a pushchair would be awkward. I do use the pushchair when I'm going out for longer shopping trips but only because it's easier to hang stuff on the handles than to carry it myself! I like having both but I could quite easily manage with just the babyhawk. 

You could try just with a carrier and get a pram if you find you need it.


----------



## lfernie

I'd agree with what everyone else says. I don't drive yet and when LO was a baby I only had the pram but I hated it, now if I get on a bus I just get on and sit where I like and also because you can sit where you want you don't have people coming up to you speaking to when you cba etc 

But my OH uses the pram if he takes Ryan out so if it was up to me, I wouldn't bother :shrug:

x


----------



## buttonnose82

we are planning on babywearing but we have also got a pram. I suffer alot with aching shoulders & back at times so don't think my back would be strong enough to baby wear all the time. also we thought it would be nice for when we go visit grandparents that they can push pram if we go out :)


----------



## bubbles

I plan on babywearing and have a pushchair that will be in use (DS will be 22m when LO is born) I had always planned just to have a bit of money put aside for incase I needed one


----------



## Monkeh

I have a buggy as well as a Mei Tai. I rarely use the buggy, which is annoying cause I love it :haha: Mostly I take it if I'm going to the shops with my Mum. I always end up wearing Dexter though and my Mum puts her 2 year old foster child in the buggy. It's also handy for putting shopping in while wearing your baby lol.


----------



## Rachel_C

Somebody should make a cool version of those old lady trolleys that they put all their shopping in. Then I would wear Leyla everywhere and take that instead of taking a buggy!


----------



## Monkeh

I saw one of those in Ikea and seriously considered buying it :blush::haha:


----------



## Rachel_C

really?! might have to go and have a look!


----------



## Kota

I saw a cow print one the other day and thought of everyone on here. :lol:


----------



## Monkeh

Yup, though I've just looked on ikea website and now can't find it. Was definitely in ikea when I was last there lol.


----------



## 123laura

Thanks everyone. I feel a bit more confident about just going with the carrier at least for the first few months. Great because I can stop stressing out about buggies!


----------



## Blob

See i do use my pram and i will the next time but then again i have a car and we need to drive everywhere living on a farm... I found it quite exhausting after the birth to carry around a baby all the time and i should have been fit :wacko: But i can see that if you dont have a car it would be a pain.


----------



## anothersquish

I can never be bothered carting buggy to car and in and out the boot...ugh. Wraps are quicker and lighter LOL
Plus I cant go down to the fields to get the horses in with him in a pram as I wouldnt be happy pushing him in a pram with a horse in each hand and I wouldnt want to leave him in it on the yard either. Wraps make it simple as hes attached and I have both hands free for horses/gates/forks/wheelbarrows etc.


----------



## Blob

I wouldnt be taking Tabs down to the field anywhere near mine :dohh: they have a hard enough job keeping their feet on the ground at the best of times i'd crap myself with her there :haha: I got the Jane as i can take it to events and through fields and mud :thumbup: Lasted the week up at Blair in knee deep mud...see in some ways would have been easier with a wrap but then when she was sleeping i could relax and sit down :lol:


----------



## sun

I didn't buy a stroller until LO was 3 months old - all I used was the carrier. I bought a jogging stroller at 3 months since I am a runner, but it is very jogging-specific. I can't take it on public transit and I don't bring it in the car. I don't have anything else - not even an umbrella stroller! So I essentially only use the carries unless I am out running. A regular stroller would def. be a waste of money for me! I may get a cheapo umbrella stroller one day, but haven't needed one yet.

xx


----------

